# Deer and more



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Sucks to get old !!!!!! I just would not recommend it to anyone.

I can't hardly do two days of hunting anymore.


















We went to our old river brakes area Sunday.

Turned out we saw way more hunters then deer .

As per normal we where in the field well before sunup. Kinda cold but not unbearable, light and little wind.

We poked around in a lot of "holes" with no success. We could see deer way off but no way to tell what they where , after the road hunters really got under way we decided to pick some deer and give them a try. About a mile out we ran in to some deer we had not seen and one was a buck but they gave us the slip and made it out on to privet land. Back on track we located the three we had seen. using the lay of the land we made it to 368 yard from them, there was a doe we didn't see in front of us and no way around her. I wanted the D-I-L to try but she would have nothing to do with it, and she said " It's only a three point" OK I dearly wanted to shoot a deer with the 6mm so I checked with my son to see if he though we could get him out and he was willing to pack . Laying on a Cactus plant and shooting over a hunk of sage brush I lined her up. I aimed about an inch below the top of it's shoulder and took the shot. A split second later he jumped and the "shawack" came back ,plane as day. He went behind a little knob , I racked in another and he stepped on top the knob. I fired again at the same spot and again "Shawack" and he fell out of sight.

40 minutes later I finally made it over to him, river brakes you know and we had two other coulees to cross . My son simply sprinted over and found him laying dead ad dead can be. Both 80 gr Barnes went through his heart and exited the other side one went through his other shoulder crushing it. WOW, long shot and I was very happy with the rifle bullet combo. About 45 minutes we had him all cut up and on our backs 2 hours after that we had covered the mile back to the truck . I was whipped .










We looked at a few chunks of state on the drive out but mostly just looked . I dropped him off at the processor.

Sunday we decided we had better try for our swans before this big cold front moves in . It could freeze every thing up for a day or two but that would kick the swans off the lake .

Sunday AM, found us on the water at 5:30 in the blackness boating to the land bridge on the lake. A spot we hunt it narrows down and has a mud strip only a MUD boat can get over. We set up a bunch of goose decoys and some red neck swan decoys .










YUP some White Trash bags with balloons and a sinker . We had some shoots In the morning at first light,but nothing I would consider GOOD shots.
We stuck it out till noon. My boy looks in back of us up on the shore and saw a coyote hunting a half mile out.

We started to "Lip Squeak" Dang if we did not get him to come right up to the edge of the lake right in front of the boat/duck blind and I shot him with the 870 full of goose shot. Killed him.

We had a last minute string of swans come in and the checked out the decoys after that and they swung in close for a look. Well it turned out we DID have shot in the shells we where shooting at the other swan after all, and we had swans laying dead in the water...



















Gosh there BIG birds.

Anyway it was a very tuff day at work today.

It'll take another two day for me to get back, feeling good.

Just in time for the weekends HUNT.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats

you can legally shoot swans?

cant do that here

how are they for eating?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Busy day and not as young as we once thought. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

> you can legally shoot swans?
> 
> cant do that here
> 
> how are they for eating?


There a special draw permit here to hunt them.

There a lot like Honkers but more of it ....


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

dang there's a mixed bag...


----------

